# Definitive info on Dragons & other critters



## Grizzly Bear (Dec 13, 2011)

I am looking for online, or book references, I can use for dragons & monsters (or whatever you want to call them) that does not come from the D&D manuals. I would really like to find a good book on dragons that discusses their peculiarities as well as attacks.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dragonology, its a children's "encyclopedia" of dragons.  It treats them as though they were real, giving different species names, such as _draco occidentalis magnus_ for the classic Western dragons.  It is visually beautiful.  I got a copy when I was younger and still keep it around.

Edit: This should probably be moved to the Research Forum


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 13, 2011)

If you're creating the world and the creatures in it, why not create your own dragons? Sure, they can be similar to what is out there already, but size, intelligence, strength, ability of fly and rates, habitat, weapons like fire or acid, all things like could be worked out on your own. Make them your own for your world, novels and stories.

You can google the creature online (if it exists), get a few ideas and then run with them.


----------



## Jess A (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree with TW - learn a little about their biology first and how such a creature might exist (whilst remembering that they are, of course, fantasy), and then make your modifications.

Look at the climate in your world. If I were to have a cold climate, my dragons would be able to internally regulate their body temperature, as humans do. There is a theory that dinosaurs could do this. They might also be thickly furred/feathered.

If in a rainforest, they might be smaller and living in the undergrowth. Or larger in mountainous regions. Perhaps thickly, darkly scaled in desert regions with a physical means to avoid overheating. If they have a natural predator, they'd have a means to fight it off. If they are hunters, they'd have weapons to hunt/kill prey. If intelligent, they might have a culture.

What about its relationship to your sentient, main species (and your character's species)? Is it a pack animal, pet, sentient companion, enemy, or merely a wild forest beast? Do they live in harmony with your main people? Are they a civilised culture?

A good way to create a 'critter' is to look at some factors in another, living species. Or consider these:

- Climate it lives in - hot, cold, forested, plains, mountains, caves, terrestrial, aquatic, air etc
- Breeding habits
- Diet
- Hunting, gathering, foraging etc - how it obtains its food
- Intelligence level
- Solitary, small family groups, or lives in groups (herds, packs, flocks)
- Size
- Physical strengths
- Physical weaknesses
- Biology
- Mating and courting ritual (spare me the details)
- Longevity
- Is it vaguely mammalian, avian, reptilian, or some sort of fish, perhaps none of those
- Does it lay eggs, give birth to live young, or does it reproduce asexually 
- Is it the top predator in its area, or the lowest
- If it's a top predator, perhaps it out-competes another creature
- Natural enemies
- Natural prey
- Natural predators
- Relationship with your sentient race (i.e. humans, elves)
- Can it camouflage
- Does it have fur, feathers, scales, or some other covering
- Natural weapons
- Toxic or not
- Migration pattern if any
- Nesting
- Communication - via thought, via sounds, via body language?
- Territory disputes
- How long do they take to raise a baby?
- How did it evolve?
- Magical abilities?

The reader won't want a detailed 'this is my creature'. But knowing all of this can create a realistic species in your mind and thus you should be able to write about it confidently - without inundating the reader with unnecessary scientific detail whilst offering a sense of authenticity. 

I could list forever and ever.


----------



## myrddin173 (Dec 14, 2011)

In 2004 Animal Planet made a mockumentary theorizing about dragons and how they could have evolved.  It was actually quite interesting.  Here is a link to the Wikipedia page.


----------



## Jess A (Dec 14, 2011)

myrddin173 said:


> In 2004 Animal Planet made a mockumentary theorizing about dragons and how they could have evolved.  It was actually quite interesting.  Here is a link to the Wikipedia page.



I have seen this! I quite enjoyed it.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 16, 2011)

My first stop for creating my dragons:

Dragon anatomy:
DRAGON ANATOMY
or
Dragon Physiology - Here Be Dragons! Draconian.com

skeletal, Muscular, and over all parts of a dragon. 

Watch out for the Spiked spade of a dragon.

The charts are copyrighted but if used as a reference there should not be a problem.

Definately make your own dragons, but starting with something is easier then starting from scratch.


----------



## Xanados (Dec 17, 2011)

European dragon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In my spare time I research history, culture and mythology, as most writers should. I often refer back to articles like these for inspiration. The article is based around the European dragons, as opposed to the Asian variety. I'm not sure if it will help, but I'll link it anyway.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 19, 2011)

My desert dragons use their wings to regulate heat, much like a chiuhuaua or desert hare's ears.
The membrane of the wings have blood vessels in them that constrict or expand as to the enviroment.
Even to the point the lighter wing colors can change tints.

Baby dragons blood vessels in the wings tell if they are to cold, can't see them  pulsing or can't see them.  

This is also the reason they don't do well in prolonged cold. Vasoconstriction that can lead to death of the wing.

Cold weather dragons are reverse, they tend to over heat in warm climates.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 28, 2011)

Grizzly Bear said:


> I am looking for online, or book references, I can use for dragons & monsters (or whatever you want to call them) that does not come from the D&D manuals. I would really like to find a good book on dragons that discusses their peculiarities as well as attacks.
> 
> Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.




Remember that while D&D uses many of their own unique monsters and such, they also use many "classic" creatures from many different mythologies, cultures,etc. For example, one of their most famous monsters, the five-headed dragon *Tiamat*, is taken from ancient Babylonian mythology where she is described as being a chaos monster, the goddess of the ocean. I'm working on my own "Monster Manual" with many of my own unique creations, but like D&D and the other big leaguers, I'm using the "classic" creatures, but with my own unique spin on them.  In other words, relax...look at whatever inspires you and make it yours.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 28, 2011)

Exactly,
the creators of D&D have to balance the monsters and make them playable,
using some basic ideas from D&D, throw in your own traits, lore, history, and you have the classic monster molded into your world. Our created worlds must be balanced or the monster could conquer the world/continent/nation or city, but our monsters don't have be handicapped as much as a game monster does.

I create monsters when I am bored or burned out on a current story.


----------

